# mk2 air bags for cheap! where?



## gjmann (Apr 30, 2010)

can i find them? wonna do it for a couple houndred? 
or is that even possible ha. 
i know air lift is pritty cheap form what ive seen 

get back to me please.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

good luck with that venture


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

A couple hundred? I think not. 

A set of four Air Lift struts for your mk2 will be around $1260


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> A couple hundred? I think not.
> 
> A set of four Air Lift struts for your mk2 will be around $1260


Is that price ever going to change? I don't feel like I got as good of a deal now


----------



## gjmann (Apr 30, 2010)

**** thats gay. oh well guess coils is all i get.....


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

its gay that you cant get bags for 2-300?? 

i mean you can stack some bicycle inner tubes ontop of each other.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

gotta pay to play brotha


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i got my air ride setup for about $300 cash


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

il buy it off you for 400 cash....


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

THRIFTY. its a new airbag company. hella cheap, easy to change. cheapest will be bag over coil. buy all the parts second hand and look for deals. 

and lurn to speil case i ahve a trebble thyme reeding wut yuo wrote their


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

padubbin421 said:


> il buy it off you for 400 cash....


 $1200


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

NDubber said:


> i got my air ride setup for about $300 cash


ya cause you traded stuff... dont make it sound better than it really is


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

dmoney said:


> ya cause you traded stuff... dont make it sound better than it really is


 i said cash! cuz thats how much cash i used


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

so you were the dude swapping BJ's for air ride parts off of craigslist. 

moneymaker sent me that link. wasn't interested.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

hhahahaha. omg im dying


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

SKIDMRK said:


> so you were the dude swapping BJ's for air ride parts off of craigslist.
> 
> moneymaker sent me that link. wasn't interested.


 no that was his own CL add. he was seeing if he knew any local takers. wasnt me sorry


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

thats funny sh!t....looking for ah setup for the back of my mk2 jetta:thumbup:


----------



## blkdout18 (Dec 11, 2008)

hahahaha just don't.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

buying used parts, if your patient enough, and get the right ****, you could do it for under 1k. Id never go that route though :banghead:


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

i got ah setup for ya...check my sig


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

padubbin421 said:


> i got ah setup for ya...check my sig


WTF are those rear air struts? And what setup is the front? All you ever posted is it's an air setup for a mk2 or mk3 with NO details. The rears look like something you would put on a Honda. I haven't seen air struts on a VW...


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

remember... you always GET what you pay for... 

The Sweet Taste of Low Price is Long Forgotten after the Bitter Taste of Poor Quality!


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> WTF are those rear air struts? And what setup is the front? All you ever posted is it's an air setup for a mk2 or mk3 with NO details. The rears look like something you would put on a Honda. I haven't seen air struts on a VW...


 theyre airbagit front struts. and he shows pics of the ****tiest parts, rusted valves. and wants $1500


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

NDubber said:


> theyre airbagit front struts. and he shows pics of the ****tiest parts, rusted valves. and wants $1500


Someone who bought something, had no idea what they were buying and then wants probably double what he got it for.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> Someone who bought something, had no idea what they were buying and then wants probably double what he got it for.


 or get back what he paid because he got dooped


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

so what ah elbow is rusty....i bought the kit off this dude .he never used it...so i upgraded it ...with ah new compressor an tanks valves..even bought new dump valves...ive invested money in this stuff... the kit im selling works great an bolts right up.....sorry its not the top of the line but i tired to upgrade the kit the best i could....i have all kinds of extra parts to go with the complete setup...but thanks for the negative feed bac....


----------

